# LEAPFROG sur Mac sous VirtualBox



## galere (26 Décembre 2009)

Salut à tous,
ma fille a eu a Noel le crayon LEAPFROG qui se connecte en USB pour charger les lectures.
Sous VirtualBox 3.0, avec leur soft de gestion du crayond'installer, Windows ne voit rien Aucun stylo Tag connecté".
Sous Mac il apparait dans Infos systeme apple.

Après recherche, j'ai bien créé un filtre pour le crayon dans les prefs de VirtualBox (coché) et j'ai installé dans la VM de XP les Guests Additions (j'ai maintenant l'activation automatique du pointeur de la souris) mais que dalle pour le crayon. Quand je le sélectionne dans le menu périph USB de VirtualBox, une fois la VM en route, j'ai le message BUSY qui apparait (voir capture jointe).

Help, je sais plus comment faire pour faire reconnaitre ce périph USB !!! Il doit me manquer un truc dans ma config ???


----------



## galere (29 Décembre 2009)

Bon après investigation, je confirme que ma config VirtualBox est ok car ma clef USB fonctionne parfaitement.
Il semble que dès qu'il est branché au Mac, le fameux crayon est pris sous controle du Mac directement, meme s'il est branché alors que je suis sous la VM (d'ou le BUSY).
A l'inverse de la clef USB, je ne peux pas l'éjecter car il n'apparait pas "graphiquement" sur le bureau. Ce qui, je pense, devrait me permettre de le libérer de l'emprise du Mac afin que la VM puisse l'utiliser et éviter ce message BUSY de la part de VirtualBox.

Comment puis je démonter un périph USB qui n'apparait pas ? Via le Terminal ? Merci de votre aide.


----------



## galere (30 Décembre 2009)

Problème résolu. Le crayon LEAPFROG Tag marche sur Mac avec son application Leapfrog Connect.
N'ayant pas solutionné le cas avec VirtualBox (et je ne voulais pas faire de BootCamp), j'ai appelé le Service Après Vente de Leapfrog.

Ils vous fournissent une solution par mail qui passe par le téléchargement du logiciel MAC en anglais disponible sur le site US (le site FR propose seulement la version FR pour Windows) + une URL spécifique afin de récupérer les fichiers audio FR pour les ajouter au logiciel.

Nickel ca marche ! En attendant un logiciel FR pour Mac, leur solution est fonctionnelle.


----------



## Bertrand anares (17 Janvier 2010)

J'ai le même problème. Peux-tu transmettre l'url ? Comment l'utiliser dans LeapFrog Connect ?


----------



## galere (17 Janvier 2010)

Bonjour à toi,
heureux (ou triste plutot) de voir que je ne suis pas seul confronté à cela. A noter que leur support est efficace pour apporter la solution. Ci-dessous la réponse qu'ils m'ont communiqué par mail en moins d'1/2 heure, si cela peut en aider d'autres...

1. Télécharger l'installateur de votre périphérique de LeapFrog en Anglais ici: 
http://www.leapfrog.com/en/home/support/product_pages/tag.html

2. Installez l'application. 

3. Suivez les instructions pour terminer l'installation.

4. Fermez l'application.

5. Nous avons créé une page internet supplémentaire pour le téléchargement des fichiers audios. S' il vous plait veuillez trouver et télécharger le livre correspondant a votre demande sur le lien suivant : 
http://download.leapfrog.com/leapfrogconnect/PC/taginternational/french/downloadCenter/index.html 
Pour les ordinateur dotté de MAC veuillez enregistrer les audios dans : /Library/Application Support/LeapFrog/LeapFrog Connect/Tag/. 

Une fois les audios téléchargés, vous les verrez apparaitre dans le programme en Anglais dans "On my Tag" puis "Library". Il vous suffira simplement de les ajouter au Tag puis de cliquer sur "Save to Tag".

Voilà, j'ai fait cela et c'est ok. Tiens moi au courant svp. Perso ma fille (4 ans) adore son crayon. Cela ne remplace pas la lecture du soir mais cela donne une nouvelle dimension au livre.


----------



## Bertrand anares (18 Janvier 2010)

Merci !


----------



## spirou4444 (19 Mars 2011)

merci à toi d'avoir trouvé une synchro Mac
j'ai rencontré le même problème avec vmware Fusion. Il semble que les logiciels de virtualisation PC sur mac ne sachent pas faire les synchro avec des appareils connectés usb.
j'avais un avertisseur de radars snooper et j'ai rencontré le même problème.


----------

